# Worsted yarn for socks



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

My husband, bless him, wears through a pair of socks in the house in two weeks flat. I've never seen anything like it. He wears them in the house walking on carpets! I do the same and mine last forever. 

I'd like to keep him in socks as he loves my socks but the thought of a pair lasting only two weeks wears my knitting enthusiasm rather thin. 

Please, what worsted weight is recommended for hard wearing socks? I have started reinforcing the soles and balls of his feet by knitting in crochet thread. So far so good but it doesn't look very nice.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Interesting heel treatment here
http://pencraftco.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/the-iron-heel/
Tips here
http://pencraftco.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/the-iron-heel/
Great video


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

carpets are notorious for that

what blend is the yarn? Does it have some nylon in it?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

dorfor said:


> Interesting heel treatment here
> http://pencraftco.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/the-iron-heel/
> Tips here
> http://pencraftco.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/the-iron-heel/
> ...


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> carpets are notorious for that
> 
> what blend is the yarn? Does it have some nylon in it?


Just acrylic yarn. No nylon in it. My socks have 20% wool.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Part wool, part acrylic is good. However, I think it has more to do with their rugged feet than the carpets or yarn. Reinforcing is maybe the only anwer. My hubby spends a lot of time in wellies and he can be very heavy on socks.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I really don't think acrylic is good for socks


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for the responses. I have taken note

What I've seen so far 

Those knitted with Caron simply soft (while I was still practicing) are still in use!
Red Heart Super Saver although quite hard and appears a strong yarn are the ones and haven't lasted two washes. 
Yarn bought in the UK, 20% wool the rest acrylic are still in use

BUT they are all looking shady now so a rapid change in method is called for.

We both prefer the worsted weight socks to finer wool. He does wear them with boots as well. 

Thank you very much xx


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I really don't think acrylic is good for socks


 :thumbup: agreed


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

I would look for a yarn that is a blend of wool and nylon.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know if you knit loosely, but if so, you might want to try a smaller needle. A tighter gauge usually wears better on socks. (Along with the other suggestions in this thread)


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I don't know if you knit loosely, but if so, you might want to try a smaller needle. A tighter gauge usually wears better on socks. (Along with the other suggestions in this thread)


I knit two needle sizes smaller than usual and the sock is very firm especially around trouble areas where I've even gone down another half a size


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Loniegal said:


> I would look for a yarn that is a blend of wool and nylon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

You could add a strand of 'Wooly Nylon' to your worsted - it is a serger thread available usually where thread is sold. I have done it successfully for some long wearing socks.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> You could add a strand of 'Wooly Nylon' to your worsted - it is a serger thread available usually where thread is sold. I have done it successfully for some long wearing socks.


I'll try that. I've used crochet cotton but not sure if the crochet thread will cut through the yarn


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

The Wooly comes in many colors and is very strong.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

desireebruce said:


> My husband, bless him, wears through a pair of socks in the house in two weeks flat. I've never seen anything like it. He wears them in the house walking on carpets! I do the same and mine last forever.
> 
> I'd like to keep him in socks as he loves my socks but the thought of a pair lasting only two weeks wears my knitting enthusiasm rather thin.
> 
> Please, what worsted weight is recommended for hard wearing socks? I have started reinforcing the soles and balls of his feet by knitting in crochet thread. So far so good but it doesn't look very nice.


You could try knitting in some wooly nylon (found in fabric stores...that would be used with a serger)... and use a smaller needle than what you are currently using. 
Also you might try knitting with 2 circulars...keeping the sole stitches on a smaller needle tightening up those stitches making a denser fabric. 
Jane


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

There is an old method of making socks (from the days when one had to ) that knits the sole last as a separate piece. When needed, this piece can be picked out and replaced, thus saving the time of knitting an entire sock. If you are inerested, I have it in a book and can find it for you next week when I get home.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

It seems we have skirted around a subject I know too well. I have very dry skin on my feet and if I do not put cream or lotion on them, they rub on the inside of socks. I have thrown out a lot of socks with holes in the heels. Also wearing something between sock and carpet might be advisable because becoming a sock knitting automoton does not sound very practical or enjoyable on your part.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I learned so much from this topic.

Thanks.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

asyinger said:


> There is an old method of making socks (from the days when one had to ) that knits the sole last as a separate piece. When needed, this piece can be picked out and replaced, thus saving the time of knitting an entire sock. If you are inerested, I have it in a book and can find it for you next week when I get home.


I was going to mention this. I have not tried them. Elizabeth Zimmerman had a pattern called Moccasin Socks in her Knitters Almanac. There are other patterns available, also. I wear my socks out quickly, too. I have never known why. It doesn't seem to matter if they are bought or hand knit.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> My husband, bless him, wears through a pair of socks in the house in two weeks flat. I've never seen anything like it. He wears them in the house walking on carpets! I do the same and mine last forever.
> 
> I'd like to keep him in socks as he loves my socks but the thought of a pair lasting only two weeks wears my knitting enthusiasm rather thin.
> 
> Please, what worsted weight is recommended for hard wearing socks? I have started reinforcing the soles and balls of his feet by knitting in crochet thread. So far so good but it doesn't look very nice.


A worsted wool with nylon in it such as Briggs & Little's Tuffy should help. As will making sure to knit to a very tight gauge - use a needle no larger than 3.25 mm or size 3 US.

The other thing - does he drag his feet when he walks? That will wear out the socks faster as well...the friction between the carpet and the sock.

Worsted weight socks that I made my husband from Tuffy have lasted years; the ones that I make using Briggs & Little Regal (no nylon added) also last a few years as well... He wears them primarily in his work boots, and they tend to wear more on the top, where the edge of the steel toe-cap ends...


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought a class from Craftsy that teaches how to double knit the soles of sock. Still learning. Has anyone tried double knitting soles?


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

desireebruce said:


> My husband, bless him, wears through a pair of socks in the house in two weeks flat. I've never seen anything like it. He wears them in the house walking on carpets! I do the same and mine last forever.
> 
> I'd like to keep him in socks as he loves my socks but the thought of a pair lasting only two weeks wears my knitting enthusiasm rather thin.
> 
> Please, what worsted weight is recommended for hard wearing socks? I have started reinforcing the soles and balls of his feet by knitting in crochet thread. So far so good but it doesn't look very nice.


I used to have this problem until I started using wool with a bit of nylon in them. Acrylic doesn't last 5 minutes but I find nylon, polyester and a few others aren't very warm. If I have at least 50% wool I am fine but no acrylic.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I find that the higher the nylon content the better they wear.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I would think the crochet cotton would be harder on the sock yarn. I would also recommend the wooly nylon because it is soft and stretchy as well as strong.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

My mom just wore a hole in hers after 2 years so I am quickly knitting a new pair for Christmas for her since she likes them so well.


----------



## Sharon Pond (Jan 1, 2012)

I also make socks and my son-in-law wears them out fast also. I just cut off where the hole is and just pick up stitches and redo the who foot or toe part again. It saves a little time instead of starting all over again.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Second the suggestion for Briggs and Little Tuffy - really works well


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

What about the leather moccasin bottoms.


----------



## merrym (Aug 20, 2011)

I need this info on soles also...I am terrible for wearing out soles too! not so bad if I were a fast knitter, but....I need to be able to replace soles/part soles also!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you checked the condition of his feet? If they are very rough and chapped, they could be wearing out the socks from the inside! Get him a good rich foot cream and maybe give him a foot massage!!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> :thumbup: agreed


When my brother-in-law was sent to the South Pole for his job in nuclear engineering, he was told ONLY acrylic as it retains moisture and body warmth better. My SIL knits and so she produced a boatload of these acrylic socks and by the time his trip was done, he had shared many of them with others who were wearing wool blends. 
I think the type of yarns we use depends on who, where, and what they do with their feet. No one call is the right one as that is why we come here to ask.


----------



## Onecricket (Dec 11, 2012)

dorfor said:


> Interesting heel treatment here
> http://pencraftco.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/the-iron-heel/
> Tips here
> http://pencraftco.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/the-iron-heel/
> ...


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I wear the bottom of my heels out and I don't have carpet. I walk hard on my heels and I wonder if the wear is more from the way one walks. The "special" socks that I only wear with shoes last much longer. I try to wear slippers aroung the house to protect the socks. I also wear out the slippers in the same way.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

judyr said:


> It seems we have skirted around a subject I know too well. I have very dry skin on my feet and if I do not put cream or lotion on them, they rub on the inside of socks. I have thrown out a lot of socks with holes in the heels. Also wearing something between sock and carpet might be advisable because becoming a sock knitting automoton does not sound very practical or enjoyable on your part.


I was going to suggest the same thing! In the winter esp my heels get very rough. I have to use a pedi tool every week on them, then lotion. Rough heels wear down socks. Could this be part of the problem? Also. Wearing clogs or slippers over the sox could help.


----------



## granny45 (Sep 29, 2012)

Is it just the heels and toes that are wearing out.
If so there is a pattern out there, that when you knit the socks it is fixed so that you can replace the heel or toes with out doing a whole sock again.
I have used it, and am not a seasoned knitter and had no problem doing it.
I have used acrylic for socks and won't again it sure is not as nice as wool or wool blend


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the additional information. 

My husband's feet are very soft, no hard skin at all. He has a very heavy tread. I call him my fairy elephant. The balls of his feet are the worst and take the most pounding. 

I did see the socks with the removable soles. That might be an option. I would appreciate the pattern. Thank you

I had considered darning but if you see the size of the hole, it's like a crater. It's quicker to knit a new sock.

Last night I did some extensive research following the links in the thread, and I read that the eye of partridge stitch might also be a solution. Has anyone tried knitting the whole sole with this stitch?

I'm a fast knitter and can churn out a pair in a day but it's heartbreaking to see these holes. My son was saying that carpets wreck his socks as well and he now wears slippers. Christmas is coming, hubby is getting some slippers too!

I look forward to any other ideas and will post links as I find them.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

granny45 said:


> Is it just the heels and toes that are wearing out.
> If so there is a pattern out there, that when you knit the socks it is fixed so that you can replace the heel or toes with out doing a whole sock again.
> I have used it, and am not a seasoned knitter and had no problem doing it.
> I have used acrylic for socks and won't again it sure is not as nice as wool or wool blend


The toes are fine, it's primarily the balls of his feet followed by the heels


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> Just acrylic yarn. No nylon in it. My socks have 20% wool.


That is the problem right there! Acrylic yarn is not recommended for socks.

My neighbor was given a beautiful pair of slippers last Christmas. On New Years Day I went to her house and she showed me a hole worn in the slipper after ONE week! I made her a pair with wool and she is still wearing them a year later! BTW... She has no carpets in her house, only hard floors. It's not the carpets, but the yarn you used.

My co-worker, Nancy also told me that one of her Chinese friends sends her the most beautiful socks and they too are worn through in two weeks. I asked her yo bring in a pair and they are also acrylic.

You should also be using a needle several sizes smaller than recommended for the yarn weight you are using... This makes a more dense fabric for longer wearing socks.

I would avoid knitting with a nylon thread for your socks. Many times this thread will CUT your stitches while you are knitting and wearing your socks. The friction may cause tiny cuts in the socks which will worsen in time, exacerbating your problem. This problem with adding wooly nylon or other threads while knitting is the main REASON sock yarns were developed. The nylon is added right into the yarn, making it many more times stronger without cutting your yarn.

Sock yarns are MADE for socks. They are made with superwash wool with nylon added for strength and durability.

Wool will keep his feet warmer and more comfortable as wool naturally wicks moisture and let's the foot breathe. Wool is cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter because it is a great insulator with breath ability! Acrylic traps heat and will likely cause sweating which isn't comfortable, either.

Make your husband a pair of wool socks with nylon added and they will last many, many times longer.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

desireebruce-I make all of mine and my sisters socks out of Patons classic wool or Lorna's Laces Shepherd Worsted (sometimes Brown sheep Lamb's Pride, Cascade 220, or Mountain Colors Twizzle). My sister wears hers out in about a year. I guess I'm not hard on socks because my socks are still going strong-some over 6 years old. My sister wears hers alone as slippers and I wear a a pair of knit slippers (either Knitting Pure and Simple adult Mukluks or the Cranberry slippers pattern) or my Uggs slippers over my socks. Here's the link for the Free Cranberry slippers pattern. Denise http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cranberry-slipper-boots


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

desireebruce-I make all of mine and my sisters socks out of Patons classic wool or Lorna's Laces Shepherd Worsted (sometimes Brown sheep Lamb's Pride, Cascade 220, or Mountain Colors Twizzle). My sister wears hers out in about a year. I guess I'm not hard on socks because my socks are still going strong-some over 6 years old. My sister wears hers alone as slippers and I wear a a pair of knit slippers (either Knitting Pure and Simple adult Mukluks or the Cranberry slippers pattern) or my Uggs slippers over my socks. Here's the link for the Free Cranberry slippers pattern. Denise http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cranberry-slipper-boots


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> When my brother-in-law was sent to the South Pole for his job in nuclear engineering, he was told ONLY acrylic as it retains moisture and body warmth better. My SIL knits and so she produced a boatload of these acrylic socks and by the time his trip was done, he had shared many of them with others who were wearing wool blends.
> I think the type of yarns we use depends on who, where, and what they do with their feet. No one call is the right one as that is why we come here to ask.


This seems very odd to me - you have described the properties of WOOL, not acrylic... wool wicks away moisture, and if it does happen to get wet, it stays warm despite the wetness. Acrylic is basically plastic, and while it will keep you warm, if you start to sweat, the plastic will keep that wetness on your skin and you'll start to feel "clammy". Imagine wrapping your feet in plastic bags and hoping they stay warm... I have made socks from acrylic yarns, and they do feel soft and warm, but as soon as I step on a spot of melted snow the dogs have brought in, or a few drops of water from their dish, I must change socks. I've tried to "tough it out", but it doesn't help...feels like it takes forever to dry... but should I be wearing wool socks, by the time my brain registers I've stepped in the puddle, my foot already feels warm and dry....


----------



## Onecricket (Dec 11, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> This seems very odd to me - you have described the properties of WOOL, not acrylic... wool wicks away moisture, and if it does happen to get wet, it stays warm despite the wetness. Acrylic is basically plastic, and while it will keep you warm, if you start to sweat, the plastic will keep that wetness on your skin and you'll start to feel "clammy". Imagine wrapping your feet in plastic bags and hoping they stay warm... I have made socks from acrylic yarns, and they do feel soft and warm, but as soon as I step on a spot of melted snow the dogs have brought in, or a few drops of water from their dish, I must change socks. I've tried to "tough it out", but it doesn't help...feels like it takes forever to dry... but should I be wearing wool socks, by the time my brain registers I've stepped in the puddle, my foot already feels warm and dry....


Actually, as you stated, wool wicks moisture away and acrylic retains it. Her original post says that acrylic "retains moisture" better. Maybe in that environment, if it's very dry, retaining moisture is a good quality. I agree, I'd never heard that before, though!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> This seems very odd to me - you have described the properties of WOOL, not acrylic... wool wicks away moisture, and if it does happen to get wet, it stays warm despite the wetness. Acrylic is basically plastic, and while it will keep you warm, if you start to sweat, the plastic will keep that wetness on your skin and you'll start to feel "clammy". Imagine wrapping your feet in plastic bags and hoping they stay warm... I have made socks from acrylic yarns, and they do feel soft and warm, but as soon as I step on a spot of melted snow the dogs have brought in, or a few drops of water from their dish, I must change socks. I've tried to "tough it out", but it doesn't help...feels like it takes forever to dry... but should I be wearing wool socks, by the time my brain registers I've stepped in the puddle, my foot already feels warm and dry....


I was also taken back, but my SIL is very educated as is her husband and she does her research. As I recall the discussion, they don't want air flow and wool does breath more than acrylic, so that is the basis of the choice. It works for him and her, and since it's his feet in that climate, I am not their judge.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

denisejh said:


> desireebruce-I make all of mine and my sisters socks out of Patons classic wool or Lorna's Laces Shepherd Worsted (sometimes Brown sheep Lamb's Pride, Cascade 220, or Mountain Colors Twizzle). My sister wears hers out in about a year. I guess I'm not hard on socks because my socks are still going strong-some over 6 years old. My sister wears hers alone as slippers and I wear a a pair of knit slippers (either Knitting Pure and Simple adult Mukluks or the Cranberry slippers pattern) or my Uggs slippers over my socks. Here's the link for the Free Cranberry slippers pattern. Denise http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cranberry-slipper-boots


Thank you, I'll use those yarns.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with those who suggested EZ's re-sole-able moccasin socks.

Or, just let him wear store-bought socks with some hand knit legwarmers -- but tell him they're spats!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

JTM said:


> You could try knitting in some wooly nylon (found in fabric stores...that would be used with a serger)... and use a smaller needle than what you are currently using.
> Also you might try knitting with 2 circulars...keeping the sole stitches on a smaller needle tightening up those stitches making a denser fabric.
> Jane


Great idea re the two circulars. I'll try that


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I've made socks with two circs, using a smaller needle on the sole side to produce denser fabric.

If anyone else decides to do that: pay attention to the difference in row gauge, and work short rows across the sole stitches when necessary.

After the first time, I never did it again because I just can't cope with the extra dangling circs of the two-circ method. I get all tangled up!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> This seems very odd to me - you have described the properties of WOOL, not acrylic... wool wicks away moisture, and if it does happen to get wet, it stays warm despite the wetness. Acrylic is basically plastic, and while it will keep you warm, if you start to sweat, the plastic will keep that wetness on your skin and you'll start to feel "clammy". Imagine wrapping your feet in plastic bags and hoping they stay warm... I have made socks from acrylic yarns, and they do feel soft and warm, but as soon as I step on a spot of melted snow the dogs have brought in, or a few drops of water from their dish, I must change socks. I've tried to "tough it out", but it doesn't help...feels like it takes forever to dry... but should I be wearing wool socks, by the time my brain registers I've stepped in the puddle, my foot already feels warm and dry....


I think she must have misspoken (misswritten) as well. YOUR information is accurate regarding properties of wool.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

judyr said:


> It seems we have skirted around a subject I know too well. I have very dry skin on my feet and if I do not put cream or lotion on them, they rub on the inside of socks. I have thrown out a lot of socks with holes in the heels. Also wearing something between sock and carpet might be advisable because becoming a sock knitting automoton does not sound very practical or enjoyable on your part.


Yes, it is called an Aladdin heel


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

desireebruce said:


> My husband, bless him, wears through a pair of socks in the house in two weeks flat. I've never seen anything like it. He wears them in the house walking on carpets! I do the same and mine last forever.
> 
> I'd like to keep him in socks as he loves my socks but the thought of a pair lasting only two weeks wears my knitting enthusiasm rather thin.
> 
> Please, what worsted weight is recommended for hard wearing socks? I have started reinforcing the soles and balls of his feet by knitting in crochet thread. So far so good but it doesn't look very nice.


Perhaps you might try making him what I call sock-asins. I make a sock and then hand sew a piece of Chamois cut to foot size on the bottom. It allows me to wear socks in my socks (I make them one size larger than my regular sock) and not have to worry about stepping in things or going outside with my socks on. I would post a photo, but over the summer when I wasn't wearing them a moth larva ate them to shreds and I need to make a new pair.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Debiknit said:


> What about the leather moccasin bottoms.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Darning was a special skill which all girls used to learn at an early age and then they practiced all their lives. Now it seems that few women know much about darning. Anyway, it's best to start the darning before the hole is completely worn through and weave it carefully picking up the thinning knitting as you go. Don't pull the material any tighter than the original knitting. Go well beyond the edges of the worn spot on all sides. You can remove the old darn and re-darn the spot a number of times this way. It'll probably become a larger mended spot in time but the sock should keep it's shape and be comfortable after many repairs. Darning balls are not readily available these days but an old electric light bulb works just as well, if not better. (Save a couple because even they are becoming scarce.) Just put it in the sock so that you have something firm and properly shaped to weave against. If you already know how to darn, be sure to teach your younger relatives and friends.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Acrylic yarn is not good for socks or slipper bottoms. It doesn't stand up to that kind of hard wear.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

crystalrose said:


> Acrylic yarn is not good for socks or slipper bottoms. It doesn't stand up to that kind of hard wear.


As far as I'm concerned, acrylic isn't good for much of anything -- especially things to wear.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> Thank you everyone for the additional information.
> 
> My husband's feet are very soft, no hard skin at all. He has a very heavy tread. I call him my fairy elephant. The balls of his feet are the worst and take the most pounding.
> 
> ...


You can darn before the hole forms.....when you see that the yarn is thin and flattened. Its is easier than waiting for the hole. I have knit in the nylon thread before too. It did not stop the wool from wearing out....but left a ' skeleton' to make darning easier.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I think she must have misspoken (misswritten) as well. YOUR information is accurate regarding properties of wool.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> Perhaps you might try making him what I call sock-asins. I make a sock and then hand sew a piece of Chamois cut to foot size on the bottom. It allows me to wear socks in my socks (I make them one size larger than my regular sock) and not have to worry about stepping in things or going outside with my socks on. I would post a photo, but over the summer when I wasn't wearing them a moth larva ate them to shreds and I need to make a new pair.


 :thumbup: yup it's on my todo list now.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I was also taken back, but my SIL is very educated as is her husband and she does her research. As I recall the discussion, they don't want air flow and wool does breath more than acrylic, so that is the basis of the choice. It works for him and her, and since it's his feet in that climate, I am not their judge.


Apologies if I came across as judging - I just wondered if the word acrylic was typed in error. I've done that - my fingers seem to have a mind of their own at times when I'm on the computer  and type words they want to instead of what I'm thinking!!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a couple of sites that might help you out.

http://diligentmonster.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/comfy-sock-slippers.pdf

http://www.thehookandi.com/2011/01/08/sock-repair/


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

In the 1970's is read an article about the Buster Brown company getting lots of complaints that their kids socks were wearing out too soon. Since BB had not changed their socks for over 50 years they did some investigating and discovered that the new (then) man made fibers in the carpets was causing the socks to wear out faster. 

Consequently, I never so sock footed when I am wearing socks I have knitted. I still have the first pair I made in 1997 and, although it is getting a bit thinner, it does not have any holes.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I don't know if you knit loosely, but if so, you might want to try a smaller needle. A tighter gauge usually wears better on socks. (Along with the other suggestions in this thread)


Agree... I usually use size 0 or 1 DPNs ( very seldom size 2 DPNs)... and knit with any yarn including Red Hart.... Socks or ok pretty long time wearing on floor...( as slippers).


----------



## merrym (Aug 20, 2011)

you COULD always use the Zimmerman way of repairing soles...pick up entire row of stitches below the wear, knit over to above the wear, attaching as you go at sides. I haven't done this one yet, but understand how it works and will use it when I need to. Simple. Better then darning patches that can irritate the foot (I have poor feet), as it covers from side to side on the sole....


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

desireebruce said:


> Just acrylic yarn. No nylon in it. My socks have 20% wool.


I knitted a pair of socks for my SIL in acrylic and he wore the soles out in no time. I've knitted in 100% wool for others and have had no complaints. I think the friction on the acrylic yarn just shreds it??? I've learned my lesson and will stick with 100% wool.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> Here's a couple of sites that might help you out.
> 
> http://diligentmonster.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/comfy-sock-slippers.pdf
> 
> http://www.thehookandi.com/2011/01/08/sock-repair/


Awesome links ! Thank you


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lori Putz said:


> When my brother-in-law was sent to the South Pole for his job in nuclear engineering, he was told ONLY acrylic as it retains moisture and body warmth better. My SIL knits and so she produced a boatload of these acrylic socks and by the time his trip was done, he had shared many of them with others who were wearing wool blends.
> I think the type of yarns we use depends on who, where, and what they do with their feet. No one call is the right one as that is why we come here to ask.


snap
:thumbup:

That is so interesting. My bil spent six months with the British Antarctic Expedition and it was acryllc socks all the way. That must be what they find most useful/practical/whatever over there.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> That is the problem right there! Acrylic yarn is not recommended for socks.
> 
> My neighbor was given a beautiful pair of slippers last Christmas. On New Years Day I went to her house and she showed me a hole worn in the slipper after ONE week! I made her a pair with wool and she is still wearing them a year later! BTW... She has no carpets in her house, only hard floors. It's not the carpets, but the yarn you used.
> 
> ...


Here we go again - all of this needless criticism of acrylic based on subjective opinion.

The College of Podiatric Medicine (FEET DOCTORS), says there hasn't been a great deal of scientific evidence regarding the great cotton vs. acrylic debate, although one study at the University of Southern California analyzed 60 distance runners participating in 80 runs.

The study found that acrylic socks were best at dissipating moisture and preventing blisters. Cotton socks, the study indicated, not only produced twice as many blisters, but caused blisters that were three times the size of those suffered by runners wearing acrylic socks. Worst of all, socks that were made of a combination of acrylic and cotton caused even more friction because the two fibers wear differently. As a result of the study, Lemont said, it seems that acrylics are the sock of choice for athletes.

I while I agree that wool socks or wool blend are best for keeping the feet warm in cold/freezing conditions, IT IS NOT EXCLUSIVELY the best fiber for making socks. The analogy that acrylic is plastic and therefore you are wearing plastic bags on your feet is narrow-minded and ridiculous at best and is nothing more than the consolidation of ignorant thought processes versus OBJECTIVE FINDINGS. It's time to get real that there is more than one type of acrylic fiber just like there is more than one type of natural fiber. They all have their usefulness and not one is better than another overall. THE FACT is that people who have a tendency to develop fungus infections, such as athlete's foot, usually have very sweaty feet and should stick with the more absorbent acrylic socks.

Additionally, the idea that adding nylon thread (ie wooly nylon) to reinforce heels is a bad idea because it "cuts" the wool yarn fabricated is ridiculous at best. There is absolutely no evidence whatsoever that proves that ludicrous statement. If a knitter chooses to use a ready made sock yarn that is fine, but what if a knitter is desirous of using a 100% untreated wool or another fiber to make a pair of socks? There is absolutely no harm to any yarn by adding a nylon thread to reinforce and prolong the life of the sock. The incorporation of nylon into what is today marketed as "sock yarn" is no more than a convenience, but by no means different or better than adding it while knitting or weaving it in after the sock is completed.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Lostie said:


> snap
> :thumbup:
> 
> That is so interesting. My bil spent six months with the British Antarctic Expedition and it was acryllc socks all the way. That must be what they find most useful/practical/whatever over there.


exactly my point. :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have read of people knitting in "fuzzy nylon" thread from the fabric store along with sock yarn for reinforcing heels. You would have to hold it along with the yarn all the way down the foot to reinforce the whole sole. I think it comes in several colors so you could use it fairly unobtrusively. Maybe you could make him a pair of worsted weight socks and sew on the two piece leather soles, for wearing around in the house.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mzmom1 said:


> I have read of people knitting in "fuzzy nylon" thread from the fabric store along with sock yarn for reinforcing heels. You would have to hold it along with the yarn all the way down the foot to reinforce the whole sole. I think it comes in several colors so you could use it fairly unobtrusively. Maybe you could make him a pair of worsted weight socks and sew on the two piece leather soles, for wearing around in the house.


Yup, that's what I'm thinking as well. Where we live in the UK it's quite chilly most of the year so even in summer you can wear socks around the house.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Mopgenorth, your comment is very well said. Thank you.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Mopgenorth, your comment is very well said. Thank you.


 :-D


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> Mopgenorth, your comment is very well said. Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Mopgenorth, Congrats on the little one. Just noticed the birth date.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I ordered slipper soles from Nancy's Notions and blanket stitched them to worsted wool boot socks. Still hand washable as the soles are faux leather. Drawback is they are no longer boot socks but make great house socks.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Mopgenorth, Congrats on the little one. Just noticed the birth date.


Thanks! Little Leo took an extra week getting here, but worth the wait! He is perfect! I don't get to meet him officially until right before Christmas, but we've been skyping - it's going to be a long 3 weeks!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

(1) in this setting it is rude to state that someone else "misspoke" or has "miss written." Most of us are capable of reading evidence and forming a personal opinion without stating (as if it were absolute fact) that someone else made a mistake. That is equivalent to calling someone ignorant or careless. No matter how interested an individual may be in "educating" it is unlikely they know what others have been told to do.

(2) all acrylics are not the same any more than all wools are the same

(3) I am not a skilled sock knitter - although I aspire to be. I have knit some socks that wear out quickly because I did not get the fit right. In other words, because the structure of the sock was not in the correct relationship to the foot, there was excess strain ( thus stretching thin of the yarn of that part of the sock) in certain places. Yarn thinned out because it is being stretched PLUS friction adds up to greater wearing through of the sock fabric.

(4) I agree with those who mention the lost art of sock darning. Socks represented the end result of great effort and were precious. Socks were darned and folks of old did not go around with blisters and sores because of darning. I know my Grandmother inspected my Grandfather's socks after EVERY wearing ( before they were laundered) and those that looked as if they had flattened places or tho spots were pre-emotive lay repaired. Only after the repair were they laundered and then worn again. I need to learn this. I am also intrigued by the techniques that allow for easy replacement of entire soles.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

KnitnSleep said:


> (1) in this setting it is rude to state that someone else "misspoke" or has "miss written." Most of us are capable of reading evidence and forming a personal opinion without stating (as if it were absolute fact) that someone else made a mistake. That is equivalent to calling someone ignorant or careless. No matter how interested an individual may be in "educating" it is unlikely they know what others have been told to do.
> 
> (2) all acrylics are not the same any more than all wools are the same
> 
> ...


Sorry about my over eager spellchecker. That last little bit should read, "flattened places or THIN spots" and "pre-emptively" should replace the words "pre-emptive lay." What on earth would "pre-emotive" mean anyway? Sometimes you just gotta laugh!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

mzmom1 said:


> I have read of people knitting in "fuzzy nylon" thread from the fabric store along with sock yarn for reinforcing heels. You would have to hold it along with the yarn all the way down the foot to reinforce the whole sole. I think it comes in several colors so you could use it fairly unobtrusively. Maybe you could make him a pair of worsted weight socks and sew on the two piece leather soles, for wearing around in the house.


 :thumbup: I have done it for years. The Wooly nylon does not cut like the monofilament nylon of years ago.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

KnitnSleep said:


> (1) in this setting it is rude to state that someone else "misspoke" or has "miss written." Most of us are capable of reading evidence and forming a personal opinion without stating (as if it were absolute fact) that someone else made a mistake. That is equivalent to calling someone ignorant or careless. No matter how interested an individual may be in "educating" it is unlikely they know what others have been told to do.
> 
> (2) all acrylics are not the same any more than all wools are the same
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes, and yes!!! Thanking you!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> :thumbup: I have done it for years. The Wooly nylon does not cut like the monofilament nylon of years ago.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Here we go again - all of this needless criticism of acrylic based on subjective opinion.
> 
> The College of Podiatric Medicine (FEET DOCTORS), says there hasn't been a great deal of scientific evidence regarding the great cotton vs. acrylic debate, although one study at the University of Southern California analyzed 60 distance runners participating in 80 runs.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

KnitnSleep said:


> (1) in this setting it is rude to state that someone else "misspoke" or has "miss written." Most of us are capable of reading evidence and forming a personal opinion without stating (as if it were absolute fact) that someone else made a mistake. That is equivalent to calling someone ignorant or careless. No matter how interested an individual may be in "educating" it is unlikely they know what others have been told to do.
> 
> (2) all acrylics are not the same any more than all wools are the same
> 
> ...


Excellent post :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great article from Grumperina on knitting non-wool socks

http://www.grumperina.com/knitblog/nonwoolysockyarn.htm

For wool:
I've also read that mohair socks wear like iron and are preferred by many truck drivers because they don't wear out from the constant pressure on the accelerator pedal and are soft and cushy.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Great article from Grumperina on knitting non-wool socks
> 
> http://www.grumperina.com/knitblog/nonwoolysockyarn.htm
> 
> ...


great list - i'm bookmarking this!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about another fiber cutting through whatever yarn you are using. It's the abuse of being stomped on and rubbed against shoes that wears the yarn. Yarn sold for sock reinforcing is partly synthetic and the nylon used as part of the fiber in sock yarn is synthetic. Don't worry about either a natural or a synthetic cutting other fibers. Abrasion from laundry or life is the ultimate culprit.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> I wouldn't worry about another fiber cutting through whatever yarn you are using. It's the abuse of being stomped on and rubbed against shoes that wears the yarn. Yarn sold for sock reinforcing is partly synthetic and the nylon used as part of the fiber in sock yarn is synthetic. Don't worry about either a natural or a synthetic cutting other fibers. Abrasion from laundry or life is the ultimate culprit.


I totally agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

KnitnSleep said:


> (1) in this setting it is rude to state that someone else "misspoke" or has "miss written." Most of us are capable of reading evidence and forming a personal opinion without stating (as if it were absolute fact) that someone else made a mistake. That is equivalent to calling someone ignorant or careless. No matter how interested an individual may be in "educating" it is unlikely they know what others have been told to do.
> 
> (2) all acrylics are not the same any more than all wools are the same
> 
> ...


Love this post. 
I would love to darn socks the way my mom did. It always looked so perfect. 
An afterthought heel allow easy replacement of the heel. I also just bought an old book that shows the Aladdin heel which can be easily replaced. I am hoping to try it after Christmas gifts are finished.
I Also use wooly nylon to reinforce sock heels and never have had a problem with it. The stretchy fiber moves along with the sock.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

My darning leaves a bit to be desired....snort. I've only tried it a time or two but it still repairs the sock and not many people will have the chance to inspect it.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Great article from Grumperina on knitting non-wool socks
> 
> http://www.grumperina.com/knitblog/nonwoolysockyarn.htm
> 
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH! Great resource.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

KnitnSleep said:


> Thank you SO MUCH! Great resource.


You are welcome!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

desireebruce said:


> Thank you everyone for the additional information.
> 
> My husband's feet are very soft, no hard skin at all. He has a very heavy tread. I call him my fairy elephant. The balls of his feet are the worst and take the most pounding.
> 
> ...


The socks with removable soles were "unvented" by Elisabeth Zimmermann and you can find them in her "Knitters almanach". They're called "Mocassin socks". The book isn't expensive and there are a lot of nice projects and tips in there.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Here we go again - all of this needless criticism of acrylic based on subjective opinion.
> 
> The College of Podiatric Medicine (FEET DOCTORS), says there hasn't been a great deal of scientific evidence regarding the great cotton vs. acrylic debate, although one study at the University of Southern California analyzed 60 distance runners participating in 80 runs.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm so sick and tired of those stupid discussions and that "oh-so-high-and-mighty" attitude agains acrylic yarns. What yarn to use should be left to the knitter and to the knitter alone. While it's ok to tell about the properties of wool, it's really getting on my nerves how much some people here think, they know everything and have to evangelize (is that the proper word?) everyone else.
I still stick to it: to each his own, whatever kind of fiber you prefer, use it with pride and happy knitting.


----------



## Fun knits (Aug 8, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> :thumbup: I have done it for years. The Wooly nylon does not cut like the monofilament nylon of years ago.


Don't let MopandGlo hear you say that.... Apparently this is a "ludacris notion"


----------



## Fun knits (Aug 8, 2013)

KnitnSleep said:


> (1) in this setting it is rude to state that someone else "misspoke" or has "miss written." Most of us are capable of reading evidence and forming a personal opinion without stating (as if it were absolute fact) that someone else made a mistake. That is equivalent to calling someone ignorant or careless. No matter how interested an individual may be in "educating" it is unlikely they know what others have been told to do.
> 
> (2) all acrylics are not the same any more than all wools are the same
> 
> ...


REALLY?! Big long lecture saying that it is rude to say anyone might have typed in the wrong word for another and THEN you apologize for making a "spellcheck" mistake..... PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Fun knits said:


> Don't let MopandGlo hear you say that.... Apparently this is a "ludacris notion"


 :lol: What do I know? I'm no expert, I just speak of what works for me


----------



## Fun knits (Aug 8, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Here we go again - all of this needless criticism of acrylic based on subjective opinion.
> 
> The College of Podiatric Medicine (FEET DOCTORS), says there hasn't been a great deal of scientific evidence regarding the great cotton vs. acrylic debate, although one study at the University of Southern California analyzed 60 distance runners participating in 80 runs.
> 
> ...


 Apparently when OTHERS share their knowledge and experiences, it is "ridiculous" and "ludacris", however YOUR OPINION IS 100% fact! Hmmmm. Mighty self serving... No?!

I believe the OP ASKED for a solution and several were thoughtfully given.... However, YOURS seems to be the ONLY one that should be read.

Aren't you the same person who said that people who disagree with YOUR opinion are STUPID?! Yes. That WAS you! Perhaps you should consider that everyone is entitled to share opinions here on an open forum.

I also agree that wool is the best choice for most socks. They will wear better, let feet breathe and be warmer. I don't care what "improvements" are made in acrylic yarns... They are still made from a form of plastic..., fine for some things, not so great for others.

If ONE person has said she experienced reinforcing thread cutting their yarns.... It is not YOUR place to tell them this is ridiculous. BTW... At LEAST 2 on this thread alone mentioned this problem AND it has been mentioned MANY times by knitters here on KP.... It is rude to discount someone's experiences as a word of caution as being ridiculous. The audacity you have is truly amazing.... Obviously you think very highly of yourself and your opinions. Time to wake up and realize this is a FORUM where we are all free to share our OWN opinions, not Mop rule!

This is not acrylic BASHING. It is stating opinions on best uses, limitations and advantages of certain fibers over others. If you want to knit socks using acrylic, no one can stop you... But when you wonder why they wear out, you MAY get helpful suggestions! That's how it works around here... It is NOT MOPENORH rrules around here. We ALL are welcome to share our experiences and suggestions.... Even egotistical know-it-alls with an ax to grind!

Not sure who appointed YOU Queen Bee with the authority to knock other people's comments, experiences and preferences?


----------



## Fun knits (Aug 8, 2013)

"Sorry about my over eager spellchecker. That last little bit should read, "flattened places or THIN spots" and "pre-emptively" should replace the words "pre-emptive lay." What on earth would "pre-emotive" mean anyway? Sometimes you just gotta laugh!"



And you REALLY think that it is impossible to think someone may have typed in one word for another in error? REALLY? You just GOTTA laugh!


----------



## Fun knits (Aug 8, 2013)

Linuxgirl said:


> Thank you. I'm so sick and tired of those stupid discussions and that "oh-so-high-and-mighty" attitude agains acrylic yarns. What yarn to use should be left to the knitter and to the knitter alone. While it's ok to tell about the properties of wool, it's really getting on my nerves how much some people here think, they know everything and have to evangelize (is that the proper word?) everyone else.
> I still stick to it: to each his own, whatever kind of fiber you prefer, use it with pride and happy knitting.


Why is it that yesterday a knitter asked if cotton would be a good choice for mittens and she had 4 pages of knitters telling her that cotton would not be a good choice as it will not be warm, hold its shape, etc. WHY is that NOT "cotton bashing"?

No one yarn is best for everything... Including acrylic. Because someone suggests another fiber over acrylic does not = acrylic bashing... Just as when 4 pages of knitters suggest other fibers for mittens, it is NOT cotton bashing. We are SHARING our experiences and making suggestions.... IF you find this to be bashing your choices, you should consider that a FORUM may not be the place for you.

No one can force you to knit with anything... I don't believe anyone from KP is going to follow you to the store and FORCE you to use another fiber for your project!

Get a grip... No one is persecuting you... It is not personal. Just someone suggesting other choices. BTW.. When knitters say they ONLY use acrylic for what ever reason they state.... Is this wool-bashing? Should I accuse them of "natural fiber bashing"? Think about it!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

It is getting to a point where you don't even want to offer an opinion anymore....


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> It is getting to a point where you don't even want to offer an opinion anymore....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Fun knits (Aug 8, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> It is getting to a point where you don't even want to offer an opinion anymore....


Ya think? You get called "ludicrous" and "ridiculous" for offering to share your experiences and opinions to help a knitter who ASKED for help.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> It is getting to a point where you don't even want to offer an opinion anymore....


Please don't let yourself get dissuaded from sharing your opinion and knowledge, just because some people don't understand that it's not only what you say, but the way you say it, that is important. That's a pity, but can't be helped. 
But there are so many that love to hear a well meant friendly advice that isn't forced down their throats, so please don't withdraw from discussions if something like this happens. Just ignore those posts and go with the subject discussed.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Linuxgirl said:


> Please don't let yourself get dissuaded from sharing your opinion and knowledge, just because some people don't understand that it's not only what you say, but the way you say it, that is important. That's a pity, but can't be helped.
> But there are so many that love to hear a well meant friendly advice that isn't forced down their throats, so please don't withdraw from discussions if something like this happens. Just ignore those posts and go with the subject discussed.


 :-D Thank you much.


----------



## Fun knits (Aug 8, 2013)

Linuxgirl said:


> Please don't let yourself get dissuaded from sharing your opinion and knowledge, just because some people don't understand that it's not only what you say, but the way you say it, that is important. That's a pity, but can't be helped.
> But there are so many that love to hear a well meant friendly advice that isn't forced down their throats, so please don't withdraw from discussions if something like this happens. Just ignore those posts and go with the subject discussed.


That is very good advice. I will choose to ignore people who call other's ideas "ridiculous", "ludacris" and "ignorant"... I don't believe ANYONE should have their experiences and opinions insulted. ESPECIALLY on a forum where sharing ideas, experiences and opinions is the PURPOSE of being here.

All the name calling and insulting while spewing facts about COTTON vs. ACRYLIC for socks and runners.

How does this apply? The OP didn't say her husband was a runner AND no one on these pages recommended cotton for socks.... I don't get it.

I agree... I believe these nasty posters should be ignored so that an adult discussion can resume. I suggest leaving the name calling to the playground children.

I have reported this person for her verbal abuse. I am not sure what will be done, but I think it is a good idea to keep KP a nice place to be.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Fun knits said:


> Don't let MopandGlo hear you say that.... Apparently this is a "ludacris notion"


perhaps you need to put on your little light up glasses and go back and read my post again... You are the one who disagreed with the using the nylon thread to reinforce socks and posted the incorrect statement that nylon thread cuts the yarn. It does not.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ladies, please! What started out as one member asking for people's recommendation for yarn to use for socks has turned into a pretty ugly thread. Let's ALL act like civilized adults. Everyone is entitled to give his or her opinion without fear of repercussion. You certainly have the right to agree or disagree but how about everyone doing so respectfully. Everytime one of these turn ugly, I feel bad for the person who made the original post. It has to be so embarrassing to think you started something in an innocent way that ended up being so mean spirited. With that I'm going to unwatch this thread as I've become pretty sick of all the bad behavior-and I'm sure I'm not the only one. Have a good night! Denise


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

denisejh said:


> Ladies, please! What started out as one member asking for people's recommendation for yarn to use for socks has turned into a pretty ugly thread. Let's ALL act like civilized adults. Everyone is entitled to give his or her opinion without fear of repercussion. You certainly have the right to agree or disagree but how about everyone doing so respectfully. Everytime one of these turn ugly, I feel bad for the person who made the original post. It has to be so embarrassing to think you started something in an innocent way that ended up being so mean spirited. With that I'm going to unwatch this thread as I've become pretty sick of all the bad behavior-and I'm sure I'm not the only one. Have a good night! Denise


I totally agree. We were not the help that we could have been, and that's what we're here for. Night all.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fun knits said:


> Don't let MopandGlo hear you say that.... Apparently this is a "ludacris notion"


Maybe you should look "ludicrous" up in the dictionary for both the spelling and the definition. "Ludacris" is a rapper, "ludicrous" means: laughable because of obvious absurdity. Which is what both posters said. They were AGREEING with each other that Wooly Nylon can help strengthen sock wool. Both stated they had used it successfully.

Tsk tsk, the name calling is rather childish, don't you think? All I see are people offering alternative techniques and fibers to using the wool the OP is using, since she states it isn't working for her. What is the problem with that?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> It is getting to a point where you don't even want to offer an opinion anymore....


 :thumbup:

There seems to be a childish tantrum in every topic. Another new member who just wants to stomp their feet. It does make a person wonder . . . . . . . .


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

It isn't a forum of discourse or exchange of ideas. It has evolved into an evironment of forceful criticism of the ideas being exhanged. This criticism intimidates some people into non-participation, and shuts off others who don't want to be the targets of ridicule. So either way...this has not been a successful fulfillment of the thread that it started out to be. We all are losers as a consequence.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> It isn't a forum of discourse or exchange of ideas. It has evolved into an evironment of forceful criticism of the ideas being exhanged. This criticism intimidates some people into non-participation, and shuts off others who don't want to be the targets of ridicule. So either way...this has not been a successful fulfillment of the thread that it started out to be. We all are losers as a consequence.


 :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been unable to do much on line for the past week or more and even now am sitting at an internet cafe reading this topic and shaking my head.

It has really become a vendetta rather than a discussion

Looks like I should get those old books back out with the aladin heel pattern and start listing them!


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> This seems very odd to me - you have described the properties of WOOL, not acrylic... wool wicks away moisture, and if it does happen to get wet, it stays warm despite the wetness. Acrylic is basically plastic, and while it will keep you warm, if you start to sweat, the plastic will keep that wetness on your skin and you'll start to feel "clammy". Imagine wrapping your feet in plastic bags and hoping they stay warm... I have made socks from acrylic yarns, and they do feel soft and warm, but as soon as I step on a spot of melted snow the dogs have brought in, or a few drops of water from their dish, I must change socks. I've tried to "tough it out", but it doesn't help...feels like it takes forever to dry... but should I be wearing wool socks, by the time my brain registers I've stepped in the puddle, my foot already feels warm and dry....


I would agree. It seems that either the poster or the BIL's bosses are confused.

And I know what you mean about that Uccck feeling when acrylic socks get even a little wet. There's just this immediate soppy wet cold feeling that I just don't feel with wool socks.

Even if the acrylic socks get a LITTLE wet, I can't WAIT to get out of them, where if my wool socks get wet, I almost forget to change them at all because my feet are still warm enough.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> It isn't a forum of discourse or exchange of ideas. It has evolved into an evironment of forceful criticism of the ideas being exhanged. This criticism intimidates some people into non-participation, and shuts off others who don't want to be the targets of ridicule. So either way...this has not been a successful fulfillment of the thread that it started out to be. We all are losers as a consequence.


A quick observation shows that there is indeed a particular coven here that goes from thread to thread stirring up trouble and targeted specific members by stalking them around the board. These tend to be the same individuals who have been doing it for months if not yearly. They attack new members, they attack anyone for having a different opinion than they. They call ANY differing opinion "criticism". It's clear they think of this board as THEIR territory and go from thread to thread raising their legs on it like a male dog urinating on a fire hydrant.

I agree, that behavior would make some not want to participate on the board.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Here we go again - all of this needless criticism of acrylic based on subjective opinion.
> 
> The College of Podiatric Medicine (FEET DOCTORS), says there hasn't been a great deal of scientific evidence regarding the great cotton vs. acrylic debate,...


Link to the study please. In other threads, what we've found is when the actual study is posted and we can actually read it for ourselves, often the understanding of the study had been misstated or grossly misunderstood or not applicable to the discussion at hand... or some combination thereof.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> Mopgenorth, your comment is very well said. Thank you.


Well stated, but not necessarily accurate or true.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

KnitnSleep said:


> (2) all acrylics are not the same any more than all wools are the same


No, actually all acrylics are plastic and all acrylic is carcinogenic and they're just about all the same, (_or at least not different enough to make much of a point in this debate_)

All things being evenly compared, there really isn't one acrylic fiber product that comes close to doing what wool does.

There're a couple of brands of POLYESTER/NYLON (_Coolmax, Capilene, Supplex, Pertex_) that have been specially produced to wick moisture. But that's not the same thing as acrylic. (_But there seem to be a few on this forum that keep confusing them_)

There really aren't many yarns available with them, so it's not even worth discussing the +'s & -'s of something none or few of us can buy anyway.

Tensel (Rayon), however is being used more and more. But again, that's not Acrylic. It's not even polyester, it's a cellulose fiber and similar to cotton in some ways.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Link to the study please. In other threads, what we've found is when the actual study is posted and we can actually read it for ourselves, often the understanding of the study had been misstated or grossly misunderstood or not applicable to the discussion at hand... or some combination thereof.


Perhaps this was the study of which she spoke:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/2304016/?i=6&from=acrylic%20socks


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

I personally have begun to chuckle when the hate of acrylic starts. I don't recall anybody ever saying they didn't want the plastic/acrylic tube down their throat to help them breathe when they couldn't, or anybody refuse to have their premature baby put in an acrylic incubator, or a myriad of medical procedures in which plastic is put into, or in close relation to, their body.

This debate has made me actually sit back and realize just how far acrylic has advanced us in the world, and technology we have today. Why if it weren't for plastics there would be no computers to type on to meet people around the world in a forum discussing knitting!



mopgenorth said:


> Here we go again - all of this needless criticism of acrylic based on subjective opinion.
> 
> The College of Podiatric Medicine (FEET DOCTORS), says there hasn't been a great deal of scientific evidence regarding the great cotton vs. acrylic debate, although one study at the University of Southern California analyzed 60 distance runners participating in 80 runs.
> 
> ...


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Perhaps this was the study of which she spoke:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/2304016/?i=6&from=acrylic%20socks


Maybe.

That's just a link to an abstract to a study about blistering in runners --- that's over two decades old.

Like I said, not HONESTLY applicable to the discussion.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

As to the OP:

When you mentioned the different wear between red heart and simply soft it made me ponder that a bit, knowing how "sturdy" red heart seems. But that yarn is also "rougher" than simply soft. If it is rough it will "catch" or cause more friction, thus wearing the sock down faster. Perhaps, whatever yarn you choose, if you look for smoother yarn it will last longer? If you try this let me know if it works, I would be very interested to find out (but am to busy with Christmas gifts to give it a go myself at the moment)


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I personally have begun to chuckle when the hate of acrylic starts. I don't recall anybody ever saying they didn't want the plastic/acrylic tube down their throat to help them breathe when they couldn't, or anybody refuse to have their premature baby put in an acrylic incubator, or a myriad of medical procedures in which plastic is put into, or in close relation to, their body.


I will admit a knitted wool tube being shoved down my throat, won't work as well as acrylic!

That was a FANTASTIC comparison and _very_ convincing.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> I will admit a knitted wool tube being shoved down my throat, won't work as well as acrylic!
> 
> That was a FANTASTIC comparison and _very_ convincing.


I have also not had people refuse abdominal surgical mesh (yes, some is animal, but not all its up to the surgeon), sutures, or wound dressings because it is acrylic. Nor have I had a parent of a premature infant refuse the stickies that are constantly on the baby to measure temperature or heart rate.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> As to the OP:
> 
> When you mentioned the different wear between red heart and simply soft it made me ponder that a bit, knowing how "sturdy" red heart seems. But that yarn is also "rougher" than simply soft. If it is rough it will "catch" or cause more friction, thus wearing the sock down faster. Perhaps, whatever yarn you choose, if you look for smoother yarn it will last longer? If you try this let me know if it works, I would be very interested to find out (but am to busy with Christmas gifts to give it a go myself at the moment)


The Red Heart Super Saver lasted a week. The Caron simply soft are still being worn and so far so good. Im going to try a different, denser stitch for the soles.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> My husband, bless him, wears through a pair of socks in the house in two weeks flat. I've never seen anything like it. He wears them in the house walking on carpets! I do the same and mine last forever.
> 
> I'd like to keep him in socks as he loves my socks but the thought of a pair lasting only two weeks wears my knitting enthusiasm rather thin.
> 
> Please, what worsted weight is recommended for hard wearing socks? I have started reinforcing the soles and balls of his feet by knitting in crochet thread. So far so good but it doesn't look very nice.


I have successfully used Double Knit yarn for New Lanark Mills to make socks for my DH, http://www.newlanarkshop.co.uk/wool.php

He is also very heavy on his feet and lives in boots but also has a distressingly odoriferous reaction to synthetic materials of any sort on his feet so 100% wool is our preference. He now has socks that I have made that are 4 years old and still going strong.

My rule of thumb to get a suitably dense fabirc is to use a needle two sizes lower than that indicated on the band, so if 4mm is indicated, for socks I would use 3.25mm.

I don't include additional yarn but I do use heel stitch or Eye of the Partridge for his heels and although I have not done a complete sole in a reinforcing stitch, I have done socks for a friend for Horse riding where I continued the reinforcing under the heel and a section across the ball of the foot where the stirrups cause extra wear which has worked out very well.

For resoleable socks you could also investigate East European colourwork socks, very similar to fairisle on the top with a simple separate sole which can be replaced as needed. I have a recollection of a beautiful Romanian design in an article in Knitting Daily email earlier this year.

An alternative could be to knit japanese style socks or, as my DH called them, foot mittens and buy your DH a pair of flip flops for round the house :mrgreen:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

AnjiCat said:


> I have successfully used Double Knit yarn for New Lanark Mills to make socks for my DH, http://www.newlanarkshop.co.uk/wool.php
> 
> He is also very heavy on his feet and lives in boots but also has a distressingly odoriferous reaction to synthetic materials of any sort on his feet so 100% wool is our preference. He now has socks that I have made that are 4 years old and still going strong.
> 
> ...


Thank you this is very useful info. I'm in the UK so will order some of this yarn. He wears through the ball of his foot first so I will try eye of partridge once the toe shaping is done.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

desireebruce-When I knit my worsted weight socks I always use the same pattern (a modified versipn of the Srarter Stockinett in Betsy Lee McCarthy's book Knit Socks) and they are always knit on US3 dpns. Worsted weight knit on US3 needles makes a very dense knit. I tried using US3 12" Addi Turbo circular but I knit looser on circular and they were not as dense so I went back to the dpns (I gave the Addi Turbo socks to a friend who loved them but they did eventually wear out-made out of Lamb's Pride worsted. My Lamb's pride worsted knit on dpns are still going strong!).I think someone else mentioned closer to your original post to go down in needle size to get a more dense fabric. That is true. The thicker and more dense, the better the sock will wear. Denise


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

denisejh said:


> desireebruce-When I knit my worsted weight socks I always use the same pattern (a modified versipn of the Srarter Stockinett in Betsy Lee McCarthy's book Knit Socks) and they are always knit on US3 dpns. Worsted weight knit on US3 needles makes a very dense knit. I tried using US3 12" Addi Turbo circular but I knit looser on circular and they were not as dense so I went back to the dpns (I gave the Addi Turbo socks to a friend who loved them but they did eventually wear out-made out of Lamb's Pride worsted. My Lamb's pride worsted knit on dpns are still going strong!).I think someone else mentioned closer to your original post to go down in needle size to get a more dense fabric. That is true. The thicker and more dense, the better the sock will wear. Denise


Thank you Denise. I usually knit my worsted weight on a 3.25mm needle (4mm for regular knitting) and it's really dense, however, interesting what you said about DPNS. I don't usually use them. I magic loop, 12 inch or recently started using two circulars.

I've been given so much wonderful information. I'm very grateful to everyone. Hubby dearest is getting new socks soon!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

desireebruce-My favorite way to knit socks is with dpn's. I get such a perfect fit and I just love the feel of the dpn's in my hands. Just a personal thing, I guess. In spite of all the craziness, I'm glad you got some good info. Sorry it had to come with all the nonsense. Your request was a good one and quite a few people probably having the same problem, hopefully got some good info as well. Good luck with hubby's socks. Happy knitting! Denise


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

denisejh said:


> desireebruce-My favorite way to knit socks is with dpn's. I get such a perfect fit and I just love the feel of the dpn's in my hands. Just a personal thing, I guess. In spite of all the craziness, I'm glad you got some good info. Sorry it had to come with all the nonsense. Your request was a good one and quite a few people probably having the same problem, hopefully got some good info as well. Good luck with hubby's socks. Happy knitting! Denise


 :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

denisejh said:


> desireebruce-When I knit my worsted weight socks I always use the same pattern (a modified versipn of the Srarter Stockinett in Betsy Lee McCarthy's book Knit Socks) and they are always knit on US3 dpns. Worsted weight knit on US3 needles makes a very dense knit. I tried using US3 12" Addi Turbo circular but I knit looser on circular and they were not as dense so I went back to the dpns (I gave the Addi Turbo socks to a friend who loved them but they did eventually wear out-made out of Lamb's Pride worsted. My Lamb's pride worsted knit on dpns are still going strong!).I think someone else mentioned closer to your original post to go down in needle size to get a more dense fabric. That is true. The thicker and more dense, the better the sock will wear. Denise


Interesting observations, thanks!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Vicki-You're welcome. I always love to hear what works for others. I love to try things that work for others and frequently find they are good for me as well. Denise


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I personally have begun to chuckle when the hate of acrylic starts.


I laugh when you say there's a "hate" of acrylic. How very dramatic!

There's no "hate" of acrylic, just a discussion about what yarn works best for any specific project or for the needs of the recipient of knitwear.

If warmth is needed, acrylic is simply not the best choice. If you want to make something of heirloom quality, going with the cheap big-box yarn is also not the best way to go.

If it's about "looks" only, there certainly ARE very pretty acrylic yarns.

I myself, right now am knitting with Berroco Comfort Chunky for an afghan I'm making. However, I'm doing it mostly for "busy work" do knit while watching TV, and when we use it, I would never use it to sleep as I think it's unnecessarily dangerous to be covered with plastic that will melt if I, God forbid, were caught in a fire.

So, there's no general "acrylic hate" going on here. It's about choosing the best yarn for a specific project/person/purpose.

It is certainly only my _opinion_ that the cheaper acrylic plain jane "big box" yarns often (not always) look cheap and goofy looking.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Changes colors quicker than a chameleon. Unbelievable.
Well, yes it is believable.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I have also not had people refuse abdominal surgical mesh (yes, some is animal, but not all its up to the surgeon), sutures, or wound dressings because it is acrylic. Nor have I had a parent of a premature infant refuse the stickies that are constantly on the baby to measure temperature or heart rate.


Aww, Sweetie, the discussion isn't "anti-plastic", it's anti-plastic _YARN_ in specific contexts.

None of that has ANYTHING to do with the discussion about acrylic yarn.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

denisejh said:


> desireebruce-My favorite way to knit socks is with dpn's. I get such a perfect fit and I just love the feel of the dpn's in my hands. Just a personal thing, I guess. In spite of all the craziness, I'm glad you got some good info. Sorry it had to come with all the nonsense. Your request was a good one and quite a few people probably having the same problem, hopefully got some good info as well. Good luck with hubby's socks. Happy knitting! Denise


I agree with the DPN's. It seems that most people hate them at first, but, IMO, they were well worth getting used to.

Sometimes I'll use a 9' circular for the cuff, switch to DPN's for the heel flap, heel turn and gusset... and then switch back to the 9" circular.

The 9" takes getting used to also, but like most things with knitting, once you get into the rhythm of it, they're fine.

For some reason my gauge doesn't really change with the two different methods, or at least not enough to make a difference.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Blues Chanteuse-I have a few of the 9" circulars but don't use them often. I think I hold them too tight. My fingers start to ache when using them I love the 12" Addi Turbos. Wish I got the same gauge as with dpn's but, oh well! The dpn's suit me just fine. Have a good day! Denise


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Changes colors quicker than a chameleon. Unbelievable.
> Well, yes it is believable.


No color changing. But I congratulate you for the recovery from color blindness.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

denisejh said:


> Blues Chanteuse-I have a few of the 9" circulars but don't use them often. I think I hold them too tight. My fingers start to ache when using them I love the 12" Addi Turbos. Wish I got the same gauge as with dpn's but, oh well! The dpn's suit me just fine. Have a good day! Denise


Yes, it's easy to hold them too tight. It really takes a while to get used to them!

I agree though, the DPN's work just fine!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I was going to try to keep things to myself, but....There has been much talk of the warmth of wool, vs acrylic...I am NOT getting into a spitting match here. Out of curiosity, I asked my BIL, who was in Afghanistan and Iraq, what he thought of the woolen things sent to them, this is what he did, he told me he would not offer his opinion to me until he checked with some others in his unit, and also got their opinions, on the great Acrylic Debate...as he put it.

He contacted 12 of those he was stationed with, and this is the result of those calls and the comparison that was given to me as an example...

Wool is indeed warmer, when it is newly received, but, and here it comes...after the wear they receive, they become packed in places, not to be confused with felted, but packed, thus making it thin in others, and losing the warmth factor...example, thing of a sled dog, or other cold weather dog...for instance my late Chow, they have an undercoat, which helps adjust the body temperature..if that undercoat is not brushed out, it becomes packed next to the animals skin and no longer adjusts the animals body temp,will not keep them warm, yes the undercoat regrows rapidly, to replace the parts combed out..thus constantly adjusting the temp...it is the same with wool. He also said, if someone has been hit and set on fire, it doesn't matter what the item is made from, because they all would be kindling and go up in flames.....the reason the items are made from wool is because they are warmer for a short time, remember they are worn for LONG periods of time, not for a couple of hours at a time....there, that is not scientific, but good enough for me. 
Also when my daughter 33 stole a headband and boot toppers today, I warned her they are acrylic and if to close to open flames they will melt onto her, and she said, what kind of moron gets that close to a flame??? Mom, ya think I am gonna stick my head in a fireplace??? Really, really??? If I am not smart enough to keep my head and legs out of the fireplace then I have bigger problems then my ear warmers and boot cuffs melting... Knit on, with whatever you choose...enjoy the creative aspect and who cares what others think of it???


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: Smart Daughter.

I may have to strip down during the cooking of Christmas dinner.
My guest room bedding will have to be stripped because there is only a heater in that one room.
Not to mention the heater is on the chest of drawers all by it's lonesome.
But wouldn't want to take the chance of my guest sleep walking with the nice warm flannel sheets wrapped around, and knocking the heater to the floor, 
while standing there in a daze, unaware of what "might" happen, as the smoke/fire detectors are blaring away waking the whole neighborhood.
Ah Oh.... It has a safety switch. :mrgreen:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Aw shucks! But then we'd so bored without something to stuff down someone els's throat :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BTW, I am not, nor have I ever been color blind.
I didn't realize I was talking to it.
I thought the discussion was how often one changes their socks and how quickly they wear.
But hey, whatever.....
Black is black as evil can ever get.

I have these festive socks of different colors and designs for the holiday season.
Such fun to wear.
They were a gift, so don't know where to get them.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

My dear Galaxy, to be color blind means one only sees black and white..as in most of its posts...it is either black and white or not at all....there is no grey area....or any othr color...I am sure there are many bright colors in your world, and of course...THE GREY AREA.

Color ignorance, sorry, but that is the term used, means one can not tell the difference between colors, for instance...orange and red, blue and purple...but of course you must not be stuck on color blindness...black and white..to be color ignorant.

I don't see where YOU fall into either category.

Please note I did not direct this at any single person, but if the shoe fits......


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup:
I have to say, I haven't knitted any socks in my life (as alot of you know); so alot of this info is helpful.
I am hoping I can start learning with needles in hand in the coming year after the holidays.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> I was going to try to keep things to myself, but....There has been much talk of the warmth of wool, vs acrylic...I am NOT getting into a spitting match here. Out of curiosity, I asked my BIL, who was in Afghanistan and Iraq, what he thought of the woolen things sent to them, this is what he did, he told me he would not offer his opinion to me until he checked with some others in his unit, and also got their opinions, on the great Acrylic Debate...as he put it.
> 
> He contacted 12 of those he was stationed with, and this is the result of those calls and the comparison that was given to me as an example...
> 
> ...


That is quite interesting, I never thought about the wool wearing. Now it seems rather silly not to, lol. I know during WWII they had knitters knitting socks, sweaters, hats, ect to send over seas. I wonder if they still do.

I love your daughter, lol. That sounds like a response I would give.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Aww, Sweetie, the discussion isn't "anti-plastic", it's anti-plastic _YARN_ in specific contexts.
> 
> None of that has ANYTHING to do with the discussion about acrylic yarn.


abdominal mesh is acrylic fiber: Polypropylene fiber. It is knitted together to form a strong mesh that will help to control your hernia.

Some dressings for wounds are acrylic fiber as well: hydrofiber.

It's amazing how closely fiber arts are to the body's healing process. They learn more and develop more every day. I count myself lucky to have learned te fiber arts as it makes the scientific studies that mimic it in the body easier to understand.

And I do apologize, I must have misunderstood your comment "all acrylics are plastic" (in bold in the post below) and the many times in other posts people said that making a blanket out of acrylic was just like using a plastic garbage bag.



BluesChanteuse said:


> No, actually * all acrylics are plastic * and all acrylic is carcinogenic and they're just about all the same, (_or at least not different enough to make much of a point in this debate_)
> 
> All things being evenly compared, there really isn't one acrylic fiber product that comes close to doing what wool does.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

I myself love DPN's. Much better than circular needles. It just takes a bit to get used to them. Now ifind circular needles much more cumbersome, lol.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> they become packed in places, not to be confused with felted, but packed, thus making it thin in others, and losing the warmth factor...


That happens with acrylic too in just a short of a time. Especially the cheap stuff.

Soldiers who are at higher risk for being in a fire are also more at risk at having the acrylic melt into their skin possibly turning a survivable injury into a deadly one.

Besides, anecdotal stories really ad nothing _factually_ to the discussion.



> Also when my daughter 33 stole a headband and boot toppers today, I warned her they are acrylic and if to close to open flames they will melt onto her, and she said, what kind of moron gets that close to a flame??? Mom, ya think I am gonna stick my head in a fireplace??? Really, really??? If I am not smart enough to keep my head and legs out of the fireplace then I have bigger problems then my ear warmers and boot cuffs melting...


Who said anything about putting their head in a fire place? That's a ridiculous response to a claim that was never argued in the first place.

The arguments regarding the fire hazard has always been about "gifting" to charity to the very people who are most at risk for being caught in fires... not 33 year old suburbanites.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

LOOK you wicked piece of worthlessness, at no time did I say, that it was fact, I merely stated what was said, and I also said that my BIL, who fought for your stinkin freedoms, said that those at the highest risk, that it would not matter if they had flippin acrylic or wool, that they were all kindling, further more, you are tactless, crude, and a hoyden...so take your preaching and shove it up your butt, oh wait your head is already up there so no room for your preaching! If I hear a loud popping noise I will know you pulled your head out!

I have tried over and over again to be kind, polite and nice to your sad little self...but now you are just something I stepped in and have to scrape off the bottom of my shoe....


Cry bully all you want, but you will take anything and twist it into something to feed your evil soul....

No the arguments have not always been about gifting to charity, several spoke of BIL being burnt due to acrylic, you also stated several comments about family members wearing acrylic and how no one cared about their own families...so you again are wrong, you sanctimonious waste of skin...read your own posts on OMG the price of yarn....idiot.

How about that for coming down into the freakin gutter with you????

You want a fight, you got it, but I warn you, this one you will not win, because I do not quit, much like you and your self satisfying pissing and bitchin....I am like a pit bull, and when you see fit to insult in any way my family, or attempt to lessen their thoughts, or feelings, I will chew you up and spit you out then use your bones to pick my teeth! 

Who the hell made you queen of the universe, you are merely the queen of your universe....which is minute...you cruise around the topics looking for one to piss on, no one can make a comment of their own thoughts without you turning it into a verbal fight.... yet you cry bully...you are the bully, and you have stepped on my toes once to often.

The only thing that scares me...is me....so, bring it on baby...as long as you focus on me, someone else gets some peace loser!!!! 

Of course you only sing part time, and that means you are a part time..Domestic Goddess..ha ha..I am sure The Goddess is truly insulted...but that being said...part time means you have commitment issues...not good enough for full time..do they throw beer on you and hope your mike shorts out??

How about this, I will start a BC topic page, just for you, all to yourself...then you and you can talk among yourselves...oh wait..that is already one of your problems, you spend way to much time talking to yourself and then assuring yourself you and you are right, and no one else.

Having also served in the armed forces for your sorry ass,you may now kiss mine!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Waiting for your next stupid rant...


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Still waiting, or are you busy looking up big words to try and impress people...just use plain old words....you dipshit!

Or reporting me to admin..go ahead....you were, and nothing was done... you still troll.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Having some trouble getting that house off of you..ask you to help you....


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Starting to get bored here...you must either read slow, or type slow...or are trying to think of a way to respond?????


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Come on...I am ready to do some chewing......dimwit...that is right I am calling you names...awwww...poor little thing..is the big bad girl pickin on you?????


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's a fact for you...You seem to be having a problem answering someone that responded to you in the same manner that you post..come on...still waiting...or is OMG..such a long post that your finger is to tired from pointing to each word as you stumble to read....because it sure ain't typin..


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

OK..Hummmm...as a last resort..I will go read a while and then you little cowardly self can post on here..whatever.. you gutless wonder...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

It's trying to get at the wrong person over here...
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80328-2.html
Opened a thread that was 6 months dormant.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I sure hope this is meant to mean you like what I am doing ....I will not quit, not now...she has to respond or take her beating.

I can no longer sit back and keep my fingers from typing what my brain is saying...not to her/him/IT.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: 
I am a bit speechless right now.
I couldn't sleep, log back on, and here you are.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know where her nastiness is...I posted there too.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I see the scenes from the Exorcist flashing before me. :lol:


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

What 6mo old?? For crying out loud, is she brain dead??


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

And in the 6th month...It raised a topic from the dead...it is a blinking miracle! I tell ya a miracle....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

It's just going around looking for another "home" to continue it's childish behavior.
Brain Dead? One would only hope, then the poor soul may finally be at peace.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh BC...can you come out and play, with the big bad bully girl??? Make sure your teeth are polygripped in. so they won't fall out while you attempt to take a bite out of my butt.....come on..you been just beggin for a fight and here I am offering myself up....


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I know Galaxy..she will not post while I am online.,..that is It's MO...wait until the poster It pissed off is off..then It strikes..only I don't care when It strikes..or where it strikes, I will now become her worst nightmare..she will wake up screaming thinking I am after her paranoid little ego. You are taught many forms of combat in the armed forces....and I am going to play with it..if it ever gets here.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I said I did not want a spitting match when I posted my post...but when it insinuates that it knows all about the military and blah, blah blah..and then says something about my daughter, which let's face it was suppose to be funny....then it has a whole new situation....and I change the rules...still waiting... come on BC you puke face..


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

It is like a scene from The Exorcist..I have a very vile side, and usually keep is well chained. There is a time for it to be unchained, and this is it..It has been a nasty, horrible thing for long enough...someone now must treat It has treated others...and I am not afraid to do it....rattlesnake tongue..and an alligator ass....that is me....It is not the only one that can be a toxic source, or inject venom...so can I, and I am damn good at it!


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> It's trying to get at the wrong person over here...
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80328-2.html
> Opened a thread that was 6 months dormant.


 was looking up threads talking about Fixation yarn, So what?


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, this is certainly an interesting turn in events..NO??

I have waited for over an hour, while IT has been online..and still It DOES NOT reply....what's that tell ya???

Tells me 

1. This is a factual comment...I am the queen of mean.

2. It has no backbone when actually challenged.

3. Cowardly waits for the poster It pissed off, to get off line. So it can post without instant repercussions.


4. It raises topics from the dead...factual...that alone should tell everyone what it's intent is....to raise a ruckus and the hackles on your back.

I guess I have to let it go tonight, so It can post here...but..." I'll be back"....


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> OK..Hummmm...as a last resort..I will go read a while and then you little cowardly self can post on here..whatever.. you gutless wonder...


Well, that hissy fit was quite entertaining!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Wait, It is here!!! I waited just for you BC..


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Well, that hissy fit was quite entertaining!


Aww..I knew you would like it....as you yourself along with you...are very well acquainted with hissy fits...and a bad attitude....that the best you got??


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Well, this is certainly an interesting turn in events..NO??
> 
> I have waited for over an hour, while IT has been online..and still It DOES NOT reply....what's that tell ya???


Oh, you poor little thing, waitin' on me like that!

I haven't been HERE online, other than it was in another tab in my browser.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute smily face..I used to draw them on my homework assignments in JR HIGH....but I out grew them...and found them to be silly...really.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok. Let's all make excuses on why we don't post...I was really not at my computer either..and I didn't post any of these things...yawn..boring...


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Cute smily face..I used to draw them on my homework assignments in JR HIGH....but I out grew them...and found them to be silly...really.


You can draw it, but evidently can't spell it. S-M-I-L-E-Y










Now you just get obsessed with strangers and stalk them around on knitting forums. HUGE improvement.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

No doubt you have not been HERE...for a very long time.......Or at least not all here....


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Ok. Let's all make excuses on why we don't post...I was really not at my computer either..and I didn't post any of these things...yawn..boring...


Sorry sweetie. Just not obsessed with you as you are with me. But, I'm flattered. Thank you.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, ya see it is like this..you suck..both of you, both of you have been trying and trying to start a fight with someone, I just got tired of your shit..so yeah...think I will stalk ya for a while..and as for spelling...I am more interested in poking you, the gorilla, with a stick, than how my spelling is...


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> No doubt you have not been HERE...for a very long time.......Or at least not all here....


Says the "Lady" obsessing over me.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

That is right you are my obsession...and I am your image magnified...I can be just as low and cruel, nasty and mean, heartless and cruel as you..now quit wasting oxygen..bring it or shut the hell up...


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> I am more interested in poking you, the gorilla, with a stick, than how my spelling is...


Yes, I can see you're obsessed with me.

Thanks for giving me all the attention you seem to think I want!!


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> I can be just as low and cruel, nasty and mean, heartless and cruel as you


Yes, you're quite good at it!! I find you quite funny and entertaining.

Not my intent, but I guess I must have hit a nerve.

Hope you're on blood pressure medicine you poor little thing, you take me so seriously.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I am sure this will be one for the records...you must be flattered, to think I am obsessed with you...you only get insulted..so find joy where you may..yeah I am obsessed now...go go go....or is your brain to soft from being washed in hot water...


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Funny and entertaining...better than what you have done...at least you can laugh at how I act like you, but you piss me off.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Funny and entertaining...better than what you have done...at least you can laugh at how I act like you, but you piss me off.


Yes. Exactly. Bless your heart, you're finally catching on!!



ladysjk said:


> I am sure this will be one for the records...you must be flattered, to think I am obsessed with you...you only get insulted..so find joy where you may..yeah I am obsessed now...go go go....or is your brain to soft from being washed in hot water...


You're rehashing your "soft brain" insults.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually, my blood pressure never rises..I never sweat, not because of pills..which you seem to know alot about..but because I am in control..unlike you..who can not control the urge to insult others...control, dear, control..


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Actually, my blood pressure never rises..I never sweat, not because of pills..which you seem to know alot about..but because I am in control..unlike you..who can not control the urge to insult others...control, dear, control..


Clearly not true given the hissy fit you just displayed in this thread. Desperately wanting me to come back to you and freaking out when I wasn't here to pay attention to you.

Think I'll ignore you and give you some time to come up with some new material.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

A break for new material..you use the same old tired acrylic wool shit...so you look for new material..Why oh why did the dr keep the afterbirth and through the baby out when you were born....


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

A break for new material..you use the same old tired acrylic wool shit...so you look for new material..Why oh why did the dr keep the afterbirth and through the baby out when you were born....


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

No thanks, you can ignore me...we tried with you, but your ugly head kept rising again and again....I am not the one pulling up topics 6 months dead...what the hell, you have to dig in the archives to find something to rant about..how sad, and yes I do love you, because I am told to in my belief system....yep, even you....


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a wonderful, big ham bone, in case you want your dog to play with you, we can tie it around your neck....


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Is It dead?? Or is IT ignoring me?? Either way, It shut up..now if it isn't dead..it will rear it's ugly head soon...it can not stand silence for long..as It has proven...or is it's foot in it's mouth, I mean come on we all know where your head is, so maybe a foot in your mouth..Bc..why not just give up on being so nasty and hateful..does it really make you feel good?? It makes me ill to be this nasty...and unchain the beast...I don't hate you, but love you as a human being, a living,breathing creature...I know being so vile must bother you... and you...and who ever else lives in your head with you...


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Of course you only sing part time, and that means you are a part time..Domestic Goddess..ha ha.. * I am sure The Goddess is truly insulted * ...but that being said...part time means you have commitment issues...not good enough for full time..do they throw beer on you and hope your mike shorts out??
> 
> !


I happen to on a first name basis with a goddess and yes, she is highly insulted at the comparison.

Ironically she is also the goddess of children and homeless, so I get my advice on how to care for them from her (she has only been doing it for a few thousand years, so I think she may have more experience)

She also is strong into family and would also be truly and highly insulted and repulsed at the attack on your family.

Btw I had NO idea that wool would not burn in an * explosion * like those overseas are at risk for. I would LOVE to see the studies on that!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Sadly..my new toy, B what ever...has left the building..and no longer wants to play.....or is in the building and lurking in the shadows...ugly, vile , creatures...like it musts seek the shadows.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I happen to on a first name basis with a goddess and yes, she is highly insulted at the comparison.
> 
> Ironically she is also the goddess of children and homeless, so I get my advice on how to care for them from her (she has only been doing it for a few thousand years, so I think she may have more experience)
> 
> ...


The Goddess has been with us since the beginning of time, and do not ask that we sacrifice anything in Her honor...mere mortals however, sacrifice themselves every day for many reasons...war being the biggest..

I would like to add, that more military lose limbs, than die from fire...and, concussion bombs, are a huge threat, not only throwing them for yards from where they are standing, or running, but also leaves them with TBIs...that go with no diagnosis for months, or years....

Another thing we were asked for at one time, was silly strings, we sent cartons of it...they used it to spray into rooms before entering, because it would hang on trip wires..and not heavy enough to set them off....there is some facts for ya....factual, facts... versus..made up facts, or twisted facts, or having someones facts forced down your throat every time you read a topic on yarn of any kind, or with the word yarn in it....


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> I happen to on a first name basis with a goddess and yes, she is highly insulted at the comparison....


OK, Miss Unpaid Debts


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Opps, said yarn..is it coming??


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

BluesChanteuse said:


> OK, Miss Unpaid Debts


I am not going to look at that..whatever, I have a feeling you are digging up the past on someone..and whatever Unpaid debts..has to do with anything is none of my business..if it is posted in a topic section on KP then it is already public knowledge here..back of..this is not her fight, it is mine.....coward...


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you still upset that you are not good enough to sing full time or that no one has ever heard of you..oh that is right, you go by a big ole alias, because heaven forbid someone may find something out about you...or show up at your doorstep...or a million other things....chicken....


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

It is gone, finally, taking a breather to regroup...so am I ..before I do, I want to apologize, not to IT..but to the innocents exposed to this...I just have had it...and let my ugly out...please forgive my language..Blessed be..


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

MUNCHKINS..come out come out wherever you are..


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> OK, Miss Unpaid Debts


Hahahaha! Seriously? So you found a post in which I stated that we had declared bankruptcy because of medical issues? That is the best you can do?

Yes, we declared bankruptcy because I almost died at least twice and was unable to work and received medical bills on top of it and my husband got fired at work because he needed to take time off to care for me (and his company was small so FMLA didn't apply). I'm not ashamed to admit it.

Btw, who is stalking who?


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh Desiree, I'm so sorry your thread seems to have become some sort of battle ground.

I seem to have missed whatever set this off but I personally think everyone involved owes you an apology


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

AnjiCat said:


> Oh Desiree, I'm so sorry your thread seems to have become some sort of battle ground.
> 
> I seem to have missed whatever set this off but I personally think everyone involved owes you an apology


Yes, somehow we now find ourselves in Munchkinland.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> OK, Miss Unpaid Debts


BC your are even more disgusting than I thought you were. I didn't know that could happen.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

misellen said:


> BC your are even more disgusting than I thought you were. I didn't know that could happen.


You sound amazed?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> You sound amazed?


Not amazes, just too disgusted to keep silent any more.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

misellen said:


> Not amazes, just too disgusted to keep silent any more.


 :lol: Join the club of the mentally manipulated....


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

AnjiCat said:


> Oh Desiree, I'm so sorry your thread seems to have become some sort of battle ground.
> 
> I seem to have missed whatever set this off but I personally think everyone involved owes you an apology


No problem I'm considering a new thread as this is such useful information and would be sad to lose among the posts


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

desireebruce said:


> No problem I'm considering a new thread as this is such useful information and would be sad to lose among the posts


Have no fear. We'll be with ya...don't let the turkeys get ya down!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Have no fear. We'll be with ya...don't let the turkeys get ya down!


Here you go
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-220899-1.html


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sharon Pond said:


> I also make socks and my son-in-law wears them out fast also. I just cut off where the hole is and just pick up stitches and redo the who foot or toe part again. It saves a little time instead of starting all over again.


What a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

misellen said:


> BC your are even more disgusting than I thought you were. I didn't know that could happen.


It's really cute that you seem to believe I care about what the likes of you would think of me.

I don't want to be "liked" by thoughtless, willfully obtuse deadbeats anymore than I want to be liked and respected by Kim Jong-un.

In fact, being disliked by such ilk, is an encouraging sign that I'm on the right side of the moral instinct.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> It's really cute that you seem to believe I care about what the likes of you would think of me.
> 
> I don't want to be "liked" by thoughtless, willfully obtuse deadbeats anymore than I want to be liked and respected by Kim Jong-un.
> 
> In fact, being disliked by such ilk, is an encouraging sign that I'm on the right side of the moral instinct.


I am totally toughtless, willfully obtuse, a deadbeat and a couple more really bad things, but I do so like you!!!!


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

AnjiCat said:


> Oh Desiree, I'm so sorry your thread seems to have become some sort of battle ground.
> 
> I seem to have missed whatever set this off but I personally think everyone involved owes you an apology


I presume Desiree can handle it unless she's some sort of emotionally unbalanced delicate flower with a prediction for histrionics like poor ladysjk and the coven of bitter biddies who's hearts are so deeply wounded that some people may think that acrylic yarn is the most utilized yarn of the cheesy, bourgeois and chintzy knitters.

There are people with REAL issues to worry about in this world, this is certainly nothing to get agitated or dismayed over. If one does, they must have a very small life to get bothered by such silly things.

As far as I go, I find it funny and entertaining that I'm apparently the bane of the Bitter Battle-ax Biddies.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> I am totally toughtless, willfully obtuse, a deadbeat and a couple more really bad things, but I do so like you!!!!


Oh, you DOoooo like me. Oh, I'm so relieved!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> It's really cute that you seem to believe I care about what the likes of you would think of me.
> 
> I don't want to be "liked" by thoughtless, willfully obtuse deadbeats anymore than I want to be liked and respected by Kim Jong-un.
> 
> In fact, being disliked by such ilk, is an encouraging sign that I'm on the right side of the moral instinct.


Too bad you don't understand the meaning of moral. Go take your meds dear, you can't help it.

And don't worry, your not liked, pitied but not liked.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

The Divine Creator apparently Does indeed make mistakes, 
and the Divine Creator has been trying to banish such a blackened soul to hell ever since.

Even it's other alter egos have left the building.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> I presume Desiree can handle it unless she's some sort of emotionally unbalanced delicate flower with a prediction for histrionics like poor ladysjk and the coven of bitter biddies who's hearts are so deeply wounded that some people may think that acrylic yarn is the most utilized yarn of the cheesy, bourgeois and chintzy knitters.
> 
> There are people with REAL issues to worry about in this world, this is certainly nothing to get agitated or dismayed over. If one does, they must have a very small life to get bothered by such silly things.
> 
> As far as I go, I find it funny and entertaining that I'm apparently the bane of the Bitter Battle-ax Biddies.


And you are certainly one with "real issues". aren't you. Poor dear. Bless your little heart.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

misellen said:


> Not amazes, just too disgusted to keep silent any more.


Since when were you ever silent?

You and the other members of the coven of Bitter Battle-ax Biddie Bullies have been going strong LONG before I ever joined the board.

I'm just one of the few who's been willing to push BACK atcha!


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

As far as the OP goes.

You'd be best to stay away from acrylic yarn.

One of the later suggestions which was to do the heel stitch or eye of partridge stitch on the sole of the foot might help too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> It's really cute that you seem to believe I care about what the likes of you would think of me.
> 
> I don't want to be "liked" by thoughtless, willfully obtuse deadbeats anymore than I want to be liked and respected by Kim Jong-un.
> 
> In fact, being disliked by such ilk, is an encouraging sign that I'm on the right side of the moral instinct.


Ha hahahahaha, now we know what you look like--Kim Jong-un, oh my goodness, I just can't stop laughing, is he your father, hahahahaha, did he teach you to erm-- sing!!


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> :lol: Join the club of the mental midgets.....


Now THAT's the first thing we agree on!



Glenlady said:


> Ha hahahahaha, now we know what you look like--Kim Jong-un, oh my goodness, I just can't stop laughing, is he your father, hahahahaha, did he teach you to erm-- sing!!


That doesn't even make any sense, are you drunk?

How does my saying I have as much respect for you biddies as I do Kim Jong-un translate into I look like him?

My goodness you Biddies really _are_ mental midgets.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Your repeating your self dear, brain going fuzzy again? Dont worry, one of your other selves will soon return and then you will feel better.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

misellen said:


> Your repeating your self dear, brain going fuzzy again? Dont worry, one of your other selves will soon return and then you will feel better.


You're hearing things my dear, you drunk too?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Did someone mention margaritas?
Belly Up To The Bar, Boys ..........


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> You're hearing things my dear, you drunk too?


Only drunk with love for you dear.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> That doesn't even make any sense, are you drunk?
> 
> How does my saying I have as much respect for you biddies as I do Kim Jong-un translate into I look like him?
> 
> My goodness you Biddies really _are_ mental midgets.


No, not drunk , just seeing you as you really are, and wondering what meds you are on, whatever they are ask your doc for something a lot stronger to calm you down, or maybe refer you to the men in the white coats, mental hospitals are full of old biddies like you


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Did someone mention margaritas?
> Belly Up To The Bar, Boys ..........


Make mine a double. I'll bring the chips.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

heyyy BC ... remember telling me I was drunk the other night? That cheered me up loads. Made me feel like I was on ok person - not babbling because of the oromorph


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

She ran back to the Aran thread.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

misellen said:


> She ran back to the Aran thread.


The one where it's expertise is from "Pictures"??!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> heyyy BC ... remember telling me I was drunk the other night? That cheered me up loads. Made me feel like I was on ok person - not babbling because of the oromorph


BC keeps telling us we're drunk, never touch alcohol myself, but she should know what it's like to be drunk--I guess she'd have to be to get up and SING !!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> BC keeps telling us we're drunk, never touch alcohol myself, but she should know what it's like to be drunk--I guess she'd have to be to get up and SING !!!


I wonder if she wears a lampshade when she "sings".


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> The one where it's expertise is from "Pictures"??!! :lol: :lol:


LOL thats the one :thumbup:    :XD: :XD: :XD: ;-)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

misellen said:


> I wonder if she wears a lampshade when she "sings".


Watch the youtube I posted and figure out which one it is. :mrgreen:
A hint...It ain't Ms. Debbie.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, there's a fight on the Aran thread about geography. And that new KPer has said something in gaelic which is not very ladylike .... but my gaelic is scottish, so perhaps it's not the same.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> No, not drunk , just seeing you as you really are


Drunks always think they're seeing things "the way they are" in the midst of one of their stupors. But, they're just making fools of themselves. You seem to be no exception.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Drunks always think they're seeing things "the way they are" in the midst of one of their stupors. But, they're just making fools of themselves. You seem to be no exception.


BC, just cool it. You are in a hole, stop digging


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Lostie said:


> heyyy BC ... remember telling me I was drunk the other night? That cheered me up loads. Made me feel like I was on ok person - not babbling because of the oromorph


Oh, so it was the morphine that made you sound like that. Yes, I don't blame you for feeling better that I thought you were "just" drunk.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

misellen said:


> I wonder if she wears a lampshade when she "sings".


Aw, that's sweet.

Now you're all jealous I sing and you're gonna bash me for that too.

The Bitter Biddies are at it again.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Oh, so it was the morphine that made you sound like that. Yes, I don't blame you for feeling better that I thought you were "just" drunk.


You evil 'fatherless' moron


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Lostie said:


> BC, just cool it. You are in a hole, stop digging


Ah, but it's a whole filled with accuracy and truth, as opposed to the bitter idiocy of biddies.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Aw, that's sweet.
> 
> Now you're all jealous I sing and you're gonna bash me for that too.
> 
> The Bitter Biddies are at it again.


Dear, you haven't proven to me that you CAN sing. Many people THINK they can.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Aw, that's sweet.
> 
> Now you're all jealous I sing and you're gonna bash me for that too.
> 
> The Bitter Biddies are at it again.


Where do you ''sing'' in the working mens clubs , or down town dives, because they would be the only places where they'd let you in. I would imagine if they're all drunk they would think it's worth listening to


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I watched a video today of a dog with a perfectly lovely voice.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Ah, but it's a whole filled with accuracy and truth, as opposed to the bitter idiocy of biddies.


Can't even distinguish between "whole" and "hole".
This thing is filled with a "whole" lot of nothingness.

Let's break that down shall we?
Nothingness - 
- The condition or quality of being nothing; nonexistence.
- Empty space; a void.
- Lack of consequence; insignificance.
- Something inconsequential or insignificant.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Can't even distinguish between "whole" and "hole".
> This thing is filled with a "whole" lot of nothingness.


 :thumbup: and there was me thinking well of her "sigh"


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I watched a video today of a dog with a perfectly lovely voice.


Did you? Can you get the dog song on KP? Maybe BC could do the karaoke to the dog 
:-D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> :thumbup: and there was me thinking well of her "sigh"


oh sigh-- you are a silly billy Lostie, I saw a video of a dog singing too, don't think it was a bitch though, boy dogs sing much better :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Aw, that's sweet.
> 
> Now you're all jealous I sing and you're gonna bash me for that too.
> 
> The Bitter Biddies are at it again.


Oh, I didn't realize howling at a full moon was singing.
But I guess it is when you are with your pack.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> oh sigh-- you are a silly billy Lostie, I saw a video of a dog singing too, don't think it was a bitch though, boy dogs sing much better :thumbup:


well, glenlady, can you get the video of the dog singing on before the fat lady sings?


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Let's see, let's speak about obsession for just a moment...may we. I see that IT has been awake all night obsessing over how IT can bring my back into this mess...now she has obsessed over what each of you think too....she can not leave any thing she has got her panties in a wad over...she must constantly repeat herself on any subject concerning yarn..insists she finds these posts laughable and entertaining...obsession...me things so....

She also has a small following that have tried to get my hackles up...not gonna happen..you see, I only am tired of you..changing your initials to BS..instead of BC...now wipe the crap off your mouth BS and get a clean pair of big girl panties, and it spews from both ends of you, and leave these..."old biddies" alone..unless you are afraid you will miss us all, or may be forgotten about, I know you love all this attention..but really isn't positive attention better than negative?? Or is the case with you, any attention is better than no attention?? 

If as you and you really think you are so wise, and are not the bully, nor the ones obsessing then why continue to post your insanity???

I don't think there is enough booze in the world to get anyone drunk enough to not see you as the pathetic being you are..I don't drink..but...you sure make me wish I did. Now pull your head out..and take a deep breath of fresh air..feel better..now put it back in...and fill your mouth with more crap, and swallow.... I will not be able to play with you tonight, I know, you will be so lonely without me, and probably have a little spell, just put your meds close to the computer, and take one, as needed....you will be ok..you can keep you company...it'll be ok...maybe if you are having a hard time with missing me..you can spend some time ranting on another topic, until I can get back to you..or read a dictionary, practice how to be nicer, or try to come up with new ways to insult others..what ever you do..keep obsessing about yourself and all the big bad girls that gave you a swirly...and shoved you in a locker and shut the door, laughed at you in the showers after practice..posted your buck toothed pic on the school website..and then tripped you as you were walking home, or about the prom you were not invited to, or the birthday party when you were a child that no one showed up for..or whatever else made you so bad to the bone...

It must be after dark where you live , as I see you have left your cave...dawn can not come soon enough, there are all forms of vampires the good ones, that simply suck your blood, and then there is you, the one that sucks everything else...


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Lostie, I saw where you finger were all tangled up, I kinda liked it...I laughed for hours, and continue to this day, I loved it..oreeljemorph, to you....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Lostie, I saw where you finger were all tangled up, I kinda liked it...I laughed for hours, and continue to this day, I loved it..oreeljemorph, to you....


lol

:thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Oh my goodness, there's a fight on the Aran thread about geography. And that new KPer has said something in gaelic which is not very ladylike .... but my gaelic is scottish, so perhaps it's not the same.


Not to worry, Lostie. That happens here quite a bit, whether we like it or not. We just sort of let it drift by like a bad smell...


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Oh my goodness, there's a fight on the Aran thread about geography. And that new KPer has said something in gaelic which is not very ladylike .... but my gaelic is scottish, so perhaps it's not the same.


Now I'm curious, what did the Gaelic phras mean? Lol


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait, am I an "old bittie" according to that person-who-shall-not-be-named? I take offense at that, I'm not old, roflmao!



ladysjk said:


> Let's see, let's speak about obsession for just a moment...may we. I see that IT has been awake all night obsessing over how IT can bring my back into this mess...now she has obsessed over what each of you think too....she can not leave any thing she has got her panties in a wad over...she must constantly repeat herself on any subject concerning yarn..insists she finds these posts laughable and entertaining...obsession...me things so....
> 
> She also has a small following that have tried to get my hackles up...not gonna happen..you see, I only am tired of you..changing your initials to BS..instead of BC...now wipe the crap off your mouth BS and get a clean pair of big girl panties, and it spews from both ends of you, and leave these..."old biddies" alone..unless you are afraid you will miss us all, or may be forgotten about, I know you love all this attention..but really isn't positive attention better than negative?? Or is the case with you, any attention is better than no attention??
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lkholcomb said:


> Now I'm curious, what did the Gaelic phras mean? Lol


ME, me, I can tell you what it means cos I love telling 'IT' -- I'm not saying it out 'loud' but it's, whisper-- K.M.A-- :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

naughty naughty :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Drunks always think they're seeing things "the way they are" in the midst of one of their stupors. But, they're just making fools of themselves. You seem to be no exception.


Takes one to know one LOL


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> ME, me, I can tell you what it means cos I love telling 'IT' -- I'm not saying it out 'loud' but it's, whisper-- K.M.A-- :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lol! I must copy that phrase and keep it in my back pocket for the future, lol


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> Lol! I must copy that phrase and keep it in my back pocket for the future, lol


I did that last night, cuz I may have not have known what it meant,but figured it was something along those lines....GlenLady, can you now pronounce it for us all to hear, so we say it properly. I can say naughty words in several different languages, but not Gaelic...and of course, as I have shown, I can swear in English....


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Honey, simply do not let it bother you, worry about it tomorrow...besides, better an "old bittie" than to be batty...as that person-who -shall-not-be-named is...have a nice cup of tea...

...


Lkholcomb said:


> Wait, am I an "old bittie" according to that person-who-shall-not-be-named? I take offense at that, I'm not old, roflmao!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

ladysjk said:


> I did that last night, cuz I may have not have known what it meant,but figured it was something along those lines....GlenLady, can you now pronounce it for us all to hear, so we say it properly. I can say naughty words in several different languages, but not Gaelic...and of course, as I have shown, I can swear in English....


It is pronounced poch mahone. The first word is most difficult to explain. The o is said as in "road", not "rod" and the ch at the end is an Irish or Scottish sound. It is the same as the end of "loch", not ch as in church.


----------



## AveryF89 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

